# State Farm said NO!



## CanOfWorms (Oct 27, 2015)

Hello all, first time poster. I thought I'd give Uber a try and then had been reading about people getting the boot from their INS after they found out about doing ridesharing. So better safe than sorry since we have 3 cars, our house and jewelry under SF I called to see what my options were. In Illinois my agent said the underwriters doing even have a commercial policy that I could switch to right now. She said Uber is so new they don't have a plan for coverage yet. She did say that as soon as they found out a driver was doing Uber or had a accident they would have to give me the boot. Right now she said I would have to find a outside commercial carrier and put the car on it. I have a feeling with as little as I planned on Ubering it won't be worth it.


----------



## CanOfWorms (Oct 27, 2015)

I just checked Farmers and while they have a RS policy its not offered in Illinois. So I'm still looking.


----------



## CanOfWorms (Oct 27, 2015)

Checked Metromile, $242 a month! That is a big no go.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Try GEICO.


----------



## CanOfWorms (Oct 27, 2015)

GEICO insurance is another no go too. I'm going to call Allstate and Travelers here shortly.


----------



## CanOfWorms (Oct 27, 2015)

So Travelers is too high and Allstate hasn't rolled out their Uber policy. They are going to do a test market on the 7th of December in Houston I believe is what they said. Illinois won't be until at least late 2016 may be 2017.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

The Texas Legislature passed a law regarding rideshare drivers being required to have gap insurance as of 1/1/16.


----------



## CanOfWorms (Oct 27, 2015)

Yeah. Geico of course does have rideshare policies but they don't in Illinois. That's the trouble I'm running into is that a lot of them just don't cover Illinois. Well I guess I'm not going to be a driver for a while.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

CanOfWorms said:


> Hello all, first time poster. I thought I'd give Uber a try and then had been reading about people getting the boot from their INS after they found out about doing ridesharing. So better safe than sorry since we have 3 cars, our house and jewelry under SF I called to see what my options were. In Illinois my agent said the underwriters doing even have a commercial policy that I could switch to right now. She said Uber is so new they don't have a plan for coverage yet. She did say that as soon as they found out a driver was doing Uber or had a accident they would have to give me the boot. Right now she said I would have to find a outside commercial carrier and put the car on it. I have a feeling with as little as I planned on Ubering it won't be worth it.


ubering is not worth it period.


----------



## CanOfWorms (Oct 27, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> ubering is not worth it period.


Well for me it would be fine. The area I live in there are no other drivers. I'm only looking to do it a few hours a month. I have a full time job so it's just extra cash.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

Crazy thing is, the policy only provides coverage while you are off the clock, or driving to a pick up. So really, the insurance company exposure is only increased by the additional miles. Once a pax is in your car, your primary coverage stops and you are at the mercy of Ubers James River insurance with its limited coverage, high deductible. If someone hits you, and they are at fault ... your insurance will not extend coverage nor will James River, you are at the mercy of at fault driver insurance.
And, to top it off, Uber charges a Safe Rider Fee that covers their liability coverage.

Uber is never worth it, not driving is probably the best bet for most people. After all is said and done, youbarecworking for less than minimum wage.


----------



## DriverX2015 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hello, I have been Ubering for a few weeks now. I used Ubers Xchange leasing to get a new vehicle and im making a life out of being a driver, I do it full time now. It's worth it to me since I drive in the city and make over 500/wk starting out, plus a new vehicle. I'm with State Farm and when I originally got my policy for the new car there were no problems. Recently I was contacted and told that the car is actually not covered, by the way im in VA and Uber in DC. This seems like a complicated matter and i'm trying to grasp exactly what's going on here. Do I actually need special rideshare insurance since Uber covers me while im working? It's sounding like if I want a lower deductible then the answer is yes. Please verify though. Right now I'm in the middle of negotiating with State Farm as to wether I keep this policy or not. I'm considering unlisting it as a rideshare vehicle with them and just being at the mercy of Ubers insurance although it doesnt sound very promising. On the other hand, if I want great coverage and low deductible I need some form of commercial insurance right? Also what is this at fault driver insurance and whats it like? Sorry for my ignorance on the matter but until recently my state farm agent said it was all covered and I didn't have to worry about anything.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Erie Insurance offers Rideshare Insurance in Illinois.

*Erie Insurance offers rideshare coverage*


----------



## CanOfWorms (Oct 27, 2015)

My State Farm agent in Illinois said they won't cover any vehicle with a personal policy that is used for commercial work. There are companies out there that will. Metlife, Travelers Insurance, Erie Insurance and Metromile. There are other companies that handle it too but it's always a state-by-state basis. Farmers Insurance being one of them.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

This is exactly why drivers get commercial insurance. It's not that we like paying $300 or more a month. It's the fact that we know we're covered under all circumstances and typically with coverage to $1 mil plus to drive people around for hire. We don't have to worry about hiding possible accidents from our personal policies and being dropped and know everything is covered.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

DriverX2015 said:


> Hello, I have been Ubering for a few weeks now. I used Ubers Xchange leasing to get a new vehicle and im making a life out of being a driver, I do it full time now. It's worth it to me since I drive in the city and make over 500/wk starting out, plus a new vehicle. I'm with State Farm and when I originally got my policy for the new car there were no problems. Recently I was contacted and told that the car is actually not covered, by the way im in VA and Uber in DC. This seems like a complicated matter and i'm trying to grasp exactly what's going on here. Do I actually need special rideshare insurance since Uber covers me while im working? It's sounding like if I want a lower deductible then the answer is yes. Please verify though. Right now I'm in the middle of negotiating with State Farm as to wether I keep this policy or not. I'm considering unlisting it as a rideshare vehicle with them and just being at the mercy of Ubers insurance although it doesnt sound very promising. On the other hand, if I want great coverage and low deductible I need some form of commercial insurance right? Also what is this at fault driver insurance and whats it like? Sorry for my ignorance on the matter but until recently my state farm agent said it was all covered and I didn't have to worry about anything.


What money exactly are you making. Another newber, with no business sense, Uber's favorite driver.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

DriverX2015 said:


> Hello, I have been Ubering for a few weeks now. I used Ubers Xchange leasing to get a new vehicle and im making a life out of being a driver, I do it full time now. It's worth it to me since I drive in the city and make over 500/wk starting out, plus a new vehicle. I'm with State Farm and when I originally got my policy for the new car there were no problems. Recently I was contacted and told that the car is actually not covered, by the way im in VA and Uber in DC. This seems like a complicated matter and i'm trying to grasp exactly what's going on here. Do I actually need special rideshare insurance since Uber covers me while im working? It's sounding like if I want a lower deductible then the answer is yes. Please verify though. Right now I'm in the middle of negotiating with State Farm as to wether I keep this policy or not. I'm considering unlisting it as a rideshare vehicle with them and just being at the mercy of Ubers insurance although it doesnt sound very promising. On the other hand, if I want great coverage and low deductible I need some form of commercial insurance right? Also what is this at fault driver insurance and whats it like? Sorry for my ignorance on the matter but until recently my state farm agent said it was all covered and I didn't have to worry about anything.


You might want to slow down, put the car keys on the table and rethink things a bit. This is serious and it should be brutally obvious shouldn't it?

You are leasing a car which means you have a good deal of debt on it. Under the best of circumstances, leasing a car to drive Uber is one of the riskier options. You really can't afford not to have collision coverage on that ride 42/7 regardless of use. Arguably, you are about as at risk as a TNC driver can be.


----------



## trickynikki (Oct 26, 2015)

people think there's nothing to driving people around for money. There are reasons why cabs are expensive, and that is simply because of the policy they carry in their glove boxes. In Canada, cab companies must carry 2 million in liability. If you think you are going to be able to use your personal vehicle to transport people around on personal insurance, then you need to grow up.


----------



## DriverX2015 (Oct 23, 2015)

Ok Neo, Please explain how I have no business sense. Better yet explain how your comment added a single thing to the conversation and how such an obviously benevolent force such as yourself declined to enlighten us with any actual beneficial knowledge? I already told you how much i'm making in case you were reading with your eyes closed, by the way.  
Now since that's out of the way; 
Huberis I haven't been taking any risks, the state farm agent was just stating that State Farm doesn't cover anything Uber-related and obviously doesn't need to since Ubers insurance kicks in when there's a pax involved. (I had to find the info elsewhere since I wasn't getting any real answers here, thanks) Simple enough. I've been correctly covered the whole time and my insurance agent just wasn't very detailed in his initial message. Apparently there isnt that much involved in transporting people around Nikki, i just started and after all expenses im clearing over 300/wk part time. Im not even driving all peak hours or going outside of DC yet so there's plenty more potential for growth. Now if anyone on here would like to actually contribute anything to this conversation I would be very happy to accept any tips/tricks or anything else "positive" if everyone is done complaining/degrading ?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DriverX2015 said:


> I need some form of commercial insurance right?


Uber does provide a policy that will respond under certain conditions.

Some insurance companies will drop you if you do TNC work.

Some insurance companies do it this way: "If you are logged into a TNC application and you hit something, do not expect us to pay. If you are not logged into a TNC application and you hit something, we will pay".

As you live in the Commonwealth of Virginia, you can purchase a Rideshare Endorsement from GEICO or purchase a policy from Metromile. Metromile claims that it designed its policies or TNC work.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

DriverX2015 said:


> Huberis I haven't been taking any risks, the state farm agent was just stating that State Farm doesn't cover anything Uber-related and obviously doesn't need to since Ubers insurance kicks in when there's a pax involved


Here is your original post I responded to:


DriverX2015 said:


> Recently I was contacted and told that the car is actually not covered, by the way im in VA and Uber in DC. This seems like a complicated matter and i'm trying to grasp exactly what's going on here. Do I actually need special rideshare insurance since Uber covers me while im working?


Uber's coverage with James River is focused on providing liability coverage. During phase two and three, collision coverage to your vehicle is going to be contingent upon you first filing a claim with your own personal insurance provider. In many states, during phase one of Uber driving, liability coverage is contingent and no collision is provided at all for the driver. Usually, if a personal insurance provider is ok with the Uber driving activity, usually what that means is that once the app is on, the personal coverage is no tin effect, that creates a break in coverage during phase one driving. If you are leasing or financing a car, you would need collision coverage 24/7.

You will hear some people claim that they do not drive during phase one, they only sit. That seems to be contrary to my observations. I have seen drivers driving loops around town out of boredom........

There are plenty of examples where James River comes through for a driver and plenty of examples where the aftermath of an accident is a bit of a nightmare for a driver. If you are financing a car, be sure you are getting solid information. Insurance agents are mostly simple salesmen. You need to look at the policy and really be thorough.

*Make sure the you understand what "anything Uber related" really means. - That usually implies phase one driving to - During phase one, Uber is not going to cover you either. *


----------



## tacomaseaguy1972 (Nov 6, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Here is your original post I responded to:
> 
> Uber's coverage with James River is focused on providing liability coverage. During phase two and three, collision coverage to your vehicle is going to be contingent upon you first filing a claim with your own personal insurance provider. In many states, during phase one of Uber driving, liability coverage is contingent and no collision is provided at all for the driver. Usually, if a personal insurance provider is ok with the Uber driving activity, usually what that means is that once the app is on, the personal coverage is no tin effect, that creates a break in coverage during phase one driving. If you are leasing or financing a car, you would need collision coverage 24/7.
> 
> ...


Not sur e how you handled your situation but the xchange leasing program requires you carry rideshare insurance too keep the car ..if you cancel your policy the insurance company will inform the leasing company their car is no longer insured and they will use that handy gps unit they installed under the dash and come grab that shit because you are no longer in compliance with the contract ...if you are not driving alot and jot doing a bunch of dead miles metromile is your best option they insure my xchange leased jetta 2014 for 15 bucks a week and pennies by the mile that you use as personal miles ..guber on


----------

